# Deere 468 Square Baler



## FarmerFinn (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been searching for information on a Deere 468 Square baler, I have found all sorts of information on 468 round baler.

Is the 468 a larger version of the 348 baler? Is this a good baler?

The seller said it has a problem tying knots, any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD 468 sq baler makes 16X18 bales while a 348 makes 14X18 bales


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerFinn said:


> I have been searching for information on a Deere 468 Square baler, I have found all sorts of information on 468 round baler.
> Is the 468 a larger version of the 348 baler? Is this a good baler?
> The seller said it has a problem tying knots, any suggestions on where to look?


At the knotters? Just kiddin Finn....could be lots of things, probably just adjustment but could need parts or could be as simple as too tight on the tension. Probably need more info than you've given to diagnose....what kinda money does the seller want and did he have any idea on how many bales had been run thru, not that he has any idea if he wasn't original purchaser, any pics? The John Deere squares are very good machines, for resale here on the east coast, I would probably stay with a 14x18, if feeding up for myself I could care less about the physical size being different.

Welcome to haytalk Finn, lots of folk here from the great state of NC...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to Haytalk Finn


----------



## FarmerFinn (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information on the baler. I am newbie to here, and looking to find out more about making hay.

I talked with the guy who ran the unit since it was new in 1995. He said it is a good unit, but like any square baler some days the baler will run perfect and others it needs an adjustment or the windrows are off or moisture to high. The baler has had a couple thousand bales run through it per year, but last couple years the knot tier has not been working very well. He suspects there are some worn parts that need to be replaced.

We were able to pick this baler up for a good price, with enough room in what we paid for it to fix the knotter, allow us to learn the finer points of running a square baler and not be out a ton of cash.

We bought the baler because my father-in-law and my neighbor are looking at getting into the hay making business to support our cattle heard we are starting in the spring and to maintain the pastureland around us. In the past we were able to have a local farmer come in to cut and bale the hay, which was great, but he passed away last year and has left a number of us without someone to cut the pastures. We hope to pick up some decent used equipment to get started and then add/replace the equipment as needed.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How many cattle do you have? I didn't know any on still used little bales for anything but pleasure animals.


----------



## FarmerFinn (Dec 10, 2014)

we are planning on starting with 4-6 eventually have 10-16 with the pastures that we have now.

starting with square bales because that is what we can afford to start with. hope to move up to a discbine and round baler in a year or two, depends if we can get the leases/contacts to cut the pastures in the area. Round baler and discbine would require a larger tractor, right now my NH 3930 will do the sickle mower tedder and rake and my neighbor has a 60 hp for the baler.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

What happened to his equipment??

Sometimes you can pick it up for a fair deal (not getting cleaned out but not stealing it from the family either)...

Something to consider anyway.

Later! OL JR


----------

